# Brico



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Ieri sono andata al Brico.
Ma quanti uomini ci sono?!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Uno ha pure provato ad attaccare (poi ha visto mio figlio...)...
Che ne pensate di un Brico tour?
E poi dove si possono incontrare uomini soli?
Mi dicevano nei supermercati di città sul tardi...e osservare chi acquista porzioni piccole...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata al Brico.
> Ma quanti uomini ci sono?!!
> 
> 
> ...


ma ci/mi stai prendendo x il chiulo o stai chiedendo sul serio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








a me hanno sempre detto che l'Esselunga di V.le Papiniano è il paradiso dei singles...non so se è un aleggenda metropolitana perchè non ho mai controllato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma *ci/mi stai prendendo x il chiulo o stai chiedendo sul serio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutte e due... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' vero di ieri ed è vero che mi domando dove poter conoscere ...poi che il tutto sia scherzoso è vero anche questo...
V.le Papiniano...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ogni tanto vado in Washington


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata al Brico.
> Ma quanti uomini ci sono?!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
assolutamente no supermercati sul tardi!
ci sono solo delinquenti e donne da appuntamenti tipo aaa...

provate con:

piscine sabato-domenica o in sett alla sera
a correre sul lungomare o nei parchi sempre orario dopo-ufficio
nei parchi dove si portano i cani
sui siti tipo meetic una mia amica ha incontrato un ragazzo ok


non mi viene in mente nient altro adesso

tranne il Brico ovviamente


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata al Brico.
> Ma quanti uomini ci sono?!!
> 
> 
> ...


Persa qui in Italia si son mai visti i telefilm delle Golden Girls?


Blanche (una del gruppo) diceva che i negozi di ferramenta sono il massimo per le acchiappanze


----------



## La Lupa (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> assolutamente no supermercati sul tardi!
> ci sono solo delinquenti e donne da appuntamenti tipo aaa...


No... ma... grazie eh.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ninna ha detto:


> provate con:
> 
> piscine sabato-domenica o in sett alla sera
> a correre sul lungomare o nei parchi sempre orario dopo-ufficio
> nei parchi dove si portano i cani


Si vabbè...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .... dipende anche che tipo d'uomo di intriga eh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Persichè.... ti appoggio il Brico al centopecciento!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Tra l'altro... li trovi anche che si sanno dare da torno, non degli anellidi divanati come il mio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa qui in Italia si son mai visti i telefilm delle Golden Girls?
> 
> 
> Blanche (una del gruppo) diceva che i negozi di ferramenta sono il massimo per le acchiappanze


Mai visto.
Ma credo che sia il massimo davvero.
Poi si trova pure uno abile nella piccola manutenzione ...dote non trascurabile.
Del resto l'amante di mio marito aveva tradito il suo perché non metteva su il lampadario...


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tutte e due...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se ti fai un giro in Papiniano fammi sapere...sono curioso....giuro che non lo dirò a nessuno....ovviamente previa forte somma pecuniaria e lo stesso se dovessi mai trovare il boy......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se ti fai un giro in Papiniano fammi sapere...sono curioso....giuro che non lo dirò a nessuno....ovviamente previa forte somma pecuniaria e lo stesso se dovessi mai trovare il boy......


Ti farò sapere.
E' sempre "sulla strada".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No... ma... grazie eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meglio ...quelli che si danno da fare ...si danno da fare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (v. sopra...)


----------



## Old Italia1 (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti farò sapere.
> E' sempre "sulla strada".


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Mai visto.*
> Ma credo che sia il massimo davvero.
> Poi si trova pure uno abile nella piccola manutenzione ...dote non trascurabile.
> Del resto l'amante di mio marito aveva tradito il suo perché non metteva su il lampadario...


Peccato, erano la fine del mondo ... te ne posto un assaggio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7JpyFmtPb4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyhlnL0AbmI


http://www.queerblog.it/post/159/cuori-senza-eta















   c'era da morire


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No... ma... grazie eh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parlavo così dei supermercati. perché l'ultima volta che io e il piccolo siamo andati cera bruttissima gente e ci hanno fatto paura. ci seguivano e noi siamo andati via di corsa!

poi un mio amico che fa il poliziotto dice sempre che tardi la sera ai iper si incontrano le mignotte con i clienti trovati dai siti internet!

per la corsa e piscina  - meglio trovare uno sportivo! almeno e difficile che beva o peggio ancora!

il Brico per il tipico muratore! peccato che sono quasi tutti sposati!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> parlavo così dei supermercati. perché l'ultima volta che io e il piccolo siamo andati cera bruttissima gente e ci hanno fatto paura. ci seguivano e noi siamo andati via di corsa!
> 
> poi un mio amico che fa il poliziotto dice sempre che tardi la sera ai iper si incontrano le mignotte con i clienti trovati dai siti internet!


Aaaaaa... ma te l'ha detto uno sbirro!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aaaa ok, allora ho capito.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Pensa che dalle mie parti invece a quell'ora ci trovi i deficienti come me che lavorano fino alle 8 di sera e sperano di trovarci ancora una vaschetta di carote stanche morte da mangiare sul divano.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa qui in Italia si son mai visti i telefilm delle Golden Girls?
> 
> 
> Blanche (una del gruppo) diceva che i negozi di ferramenta sono il massimo per le acchiappanze


Mari'...non cincischiare apporta il tuo serio contributo esci fuori gli indirizzi di dove stanno i single 30enni della tua città(non quella natale...ma quella acquisita...)!!!

Io preparo carta e penna!!!!


----------



## Mari' (26 Agosto 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Mari'...non cincischiare apporta il tuo serio contributo esci fuori gli indirizzi di dove stanno i single 30enni della tua città(non quella natale...ma quella acquisita...)!!!
> 
> Io preparo carta e penna!!!!


... ma lo sai che di 30enni e' deserto qua sopra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ... veramente dove si nascondono?


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Aaaaaa... ma te l'ha detto uno sbirro!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
capisco! io finisco tardi anche io. ma il supermercato e gia chiuso quando faccio il turno tardi!

mica dicevo tutte!!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma lo sai che di 30enni e' deserto qua sopra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in piscina e fuori nei parchi che fanno footing, con o senza cane!

fidati!!


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma lo sai che di 30enni e' deserto qua sopra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



che tristezza....non so proviamo alla "Fiera o Luni"?!?


----------



## Grande82 (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> in piscina e fuori nei parchi che fanno footing, con o senza cane!
> 
> fidati!!


e io che credevo che i maniaci fossero proprio nei parchi!!!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e io che credevo che i maniaci fossero proprio nei parchi!!!


 
allora vai solo in piscina!

non so come sono i parchi dove vivi te! non vorrei confondermi con i parchi in svezia!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Impossibile acchiappare con il cane ...non ce l'ho ..l'avessi mica cercherei un uomo...


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impossibile acchiappare con il cane ...non ce l'ho ..l'avessi mica cercherei un uomo...


Il brico è un'ottima idea...solo che magari poi pensano che sei brava nei lavoretti fai da te...e quello per un uomo è attraente...mica vorrai inziare con l'inganno eh!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Impossibile acchiappare con il cane ...non ce l'ho ..l'avessi mica cercherei un uomo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il brico è un'ottima idea...solo che magari poi pensano che sei brava nei lavoretti fai da te...e quello per un uomo è attraente...mica vorrai inziare con l'inganno eh!


Ma no ...io guardo ..ma non so ...chiedo consigli...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vado bene così?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ieri sono andata a prender la batteria ...ma poi l'ho fatta mettere dall'elettrauto ...non avevo l'attrezzo per svitare.


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il brico è un'ottima idea...solo che magari poi pensano che sei brava nei lavoretti fai da te...e quello per un uomo è attraente...mica vorrai inziare con l'inganno eh!


 
magari lo e! io sono bravissimma! 
e poi se aspetterei mio marito, ora vivrei in una caverna!






 e più dannoso che bravo nei lavoretti!


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma no ...io guardo ..ma non so ...chiedo consigli...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

l'elettroauto non era piena di uomini sui 30?














  ............ho capito perché e sparita la pinza!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> l'elettroauto non era piena di uomini sui 30?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dall'elettrauto c'era ...l'elettrauto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quelli sui 30 li cerca Confù io ...dai 20 o 30 di più...


----------



## Nordica (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dall'elettrauto c'era ...l'elettrauto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aha!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





bel casino! quei pochi liberi sono invisibili!
ne piscina, ne cani!

prova con una gita di trekking in montagna o corsica!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> aha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì in montagna ....


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri sono andata al Brico.
> Ma quanti uomini ci sono?!!
> 
> 
> ...



Persa che cazzo scrivi?

Secondo tre che razza di 40-50 enni trovi al Brico? 

1) Sposati
2) Gay
3) Scaduti*

* Un uomo che si da al bricolage e ai lavori di casa anziche' cercar _topa_ e' scaduto... a cercar topa non vanno al Brico.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Persa che cazzo scrivi?
> 
> Secondo tre che razza di 40-50 enni trovi al Brico?
> 
> ...


Ma io non voglio uno che cerca ...basto io a cercare...


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Agosto 2008)

il posto migliore è un bar tabacchi giornalaio.
intanto che bevi il caffè senti i commenti del quotidiano locale, un commento suo, uno tuo, uno di quello che non si fa mai i cazzi suoi... insomma, qualcosa può succedere.
ci devi andare ogni giorno, però.


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dall'elettrauto c'era ...l'elettrauto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


circoscrivo...io dai 25 ai 35!!!!

Fatevi avanti numerosi....Inviando il vostro c.v!!!!


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il posto migliore è un bar tabacchi giornalaio.
> intanto che bevi il caffè senti i commenti del quotidiano locale, un commento suo, uno tuo, uno di quello che non si fa mai i cazzi suoi... insomma, qualcosa può succedere.
> ci devi andare ogni giorno, però.


ottima idea....consiglio bar e tabacchi in zone tribunali, banche, ospedali e facoltà universitarie!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*???*



Confù ha detto:


> ottima idea....consiglio bar e tabacchi in zone tribunali, banche, ospedali e facoltà universitarie!!!!


Ma non funzionava che erano gli uomini a venire a noi.... ???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Comunque per quel che vale si acchiappa alla grande se ci si mette su una strada trafficata a cofano aperto guardandolo con aria perplessa... se non si é proprio della famiglia degli scorfani l'acchiappo é assicurato. Va da sé che se il candidato non  é idoneo si nicchia e si finge che tutto sia tornato a posto... (é consigliabile una minima nozione di motori per sapere cosa "non sapere"...) 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> *Ma non funzionava che erano gli uomini a venire a noi.... ????*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè, ma Persa entra lì...ordina un caffè e lo sorseggia tranquilla, tranquilla, senza parlare con nessuno...se frequenta sempre quel posto, prima o poi qlcuno andrà da lei!!!!
deve fungere da esca!!!!


----------



## Bruja (26 Agosto 2008)

*.........*



Confù ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma Persa entra lì...ordina un caffè e lo sorseggia tranquilla, tranquilla, senza parlare con nessuno...se frequenta sempre quel posto, prima o poi qlcuno andrà da lei!!!!
> deve fungere da esca!!!!


 
Ah.... fa l'esca... allora ditelo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Confù (26 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ah.... fa l'esca... allora ditelo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e certo!!!! Diciamo che fa in modo che gli uomini possano andare da lei!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Agosto 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma non funzionava che erano gli uomini a venire a noi.... ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No questo mi è già successo due volte quest'estate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e ...ho trovato quelli del carro attrezzi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...già dato...


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Agosto 2008)

*A tutte...*

Care signore... siete impagabili... ogni volta che vi leggo con questo andare tra il serio e lo scherzo capisco perchè non posso smettere di entrare giornalmente nel sito... siete diventate la mia droga (in buon senso eh!!) se sono giù di morale Voi mi date una ragione per sorridere e cominciare la giornata con il piede giusto.
GRAZIE. Lele


----------



## Old Giusy (27 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No questo mi è già successo due volte quest'estate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E ma questa è sfiga!


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

è vero che nei supermercati verso il tardi c'è tutto un mondo maschile da incontrare, ma il brico mi pare un'ottima soluzione.
trovi l'ometto e pure abile con le manine...
cmq nella vita quando meno cerchi trovi e viceversa


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero che nei supermercati verso il tardi c'è tutto un mondo maschile da incontrare, ma il brico mi pare un'ottima soluzione.
> trovi l'ometto e pure abile con le manine...
> cmq nella vita quando meno cerchi trovi e viceversa


Sì...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bisogna vedere cosa trovi.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'giorno


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> assolutamente no supermercati sul tardi!
> ci sono solo delinquenti e donne da appuntamenti tipo aaa...
> 
> provate con:
> ...





La Lupa ha detto:


> No... ma... grazie eh.


grazie pure da parte mia  

	
	
		
		
	


	





che ne dopo ufficio vado a far la spesa e sapere che vengo considerata una squillo non mi pare entusiasmante


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

o io sono un cesso sfigato o al briko (ci vado spesso per lavoro) non ho mai incontrato nessuno interessante.
Sono troppo presi da viti e minchiatelle varie.
E' un po' come sperare di cuccare alo stadio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Al super almeno ti chiedono consiglio..


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> che ne dopo ufficio vado a far la spesa e sapere che vengo considerata una squillo non mi pare entusiasmante


ciao triglia, stai bene?
ma racchie obsolete...ma fare la spesa on line no??


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o io sono un cesso sfigato o al briko (ci vado spesso per lavoro) non ho mai incontrato nessuno interessante.
> Sono troppo presi da viti e minchiatelle varie.
> E' un po' come sperare di cuccare alo stadio
> 
> ...


ci son stata sabato, quelli che si girano di norma hanno la morosa dietro lo scaffale a fianco


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci son stata sabato, quelli che si girano di norma hanno la morosa dietro lo scaffale a fianco


eri tu quella stronza?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao triglia, stai bene?
> ma racchie obsolete...ma fare la spesa on line no??


assonnata, anagraficamente invecchiata  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   , abbronzata, ma per il resto bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	













mi pare più complicato riuscire ad essere a casa quando arrivano che andare io al supermercato (in cui comunque mi pare che passo particolarmente inosservata, e comunque non ho mai notato maniaci di sorta, se non della vaschetta di verdura fresca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   )

.... e poi mi diverte girare per gli scaffali a vedere che c'è di buono


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non ho mai notato maniaci di sorta, se non della vaschetta di verdura fresca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che verdura?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> assonnata, anagraficamente invecchiata
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 anch'io. Io mi diverto un botto a fare la spesa


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eri tu quella stronza?



no, io ero quella che stavano tutti cercando di capire che cercavo, visto che vagabondavo tra il giardinaggio, l'elettrico, le vernici e i sacchi da metter sotto vuoto le coperte


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ci son stata sabato, quelli che si girano di norma hanno la morosa dietro lo scaffale a fianco


E' vero!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... che li insegue sventolando pattern per decidere se tinteggiare la camera in _malva_ o _indaco_...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















E loro che cercano di ricordarsi in che squadra giochino sti due...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che tragedia.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> no, io ero quella che stavano tutti cercando di capire che cercavo, visto che vagabondavo tra il giardinaggio, l'elettrico, le vernici e i sacchi da metter sotto vuoto le coperte


la prossima volta che vai mi guardi cosa costa un innaffietto elettrico della gardena?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che verdura?


di preciso non lo so, io la compro dal fruttivendolo qua di fianco  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , però vedo un sacco di gente che vagabondeggia davanti a frigo con le verdure in sacchetto o vaschetta


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io. Io mi diverto un botto a fare la spesa












   a me viene l'orticaria quando chiuso l'ufficio devo andare a prendere la macchina, parcheggiare e poi la fila alla cassa e tornare a casa a sistemare ...... ma se esistesse il teletrasporto sarebbe tutto divertimento


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E' vero!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè tende e lampade da comodino no?


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la prossima volta che vai mi guardi cosa costa un innaffietto elettrico della gardena?


ma per esterni?

che per interno ho trovato i vasi a riserva d'acqua, una figata ...ne sto sperimentando uno


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma per esterni?
> 
> che per interno ho trovato i vasi a riserva d'acqua, una figata ...ne sto sperimentando uno


mi linki una foto?
non restano troppo bagnate le piante?

si per esterni


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perchè tende e lampade da comodino no?


Tende?

Penso che nessun uomo abbia capito l'utilizzo delle tende.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tranne pulircisi dopo aver emesso secrezioni*






*leggenda metropolitana genovese che vuole che gli idraulici si puliscano sulle tende. Non chiedetemi perchè!


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi linki una foto?
> non restano troppo bagnate le piante?
> 
> si per esterni


sul grado di umido sto ancora sperimentando, la forma del mio è come il secondo dall'alto nell'ultima fila

http://www.giardinidarte.it/vasi_lechuza.html

praticamente hanno un'intercapedine da riempire d'acqua che si riempie dal tappo che si vede in questa versione dell'ikea 

http://www.ikea.com/it/it/catalog/products/20039394


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tende?
> 
> Penso che nessun uomo abbia capito l'utilizzo delle tende.
> 
> ...


ma le tende i genovesi non le tengono dalle finestre? 
che mi pare scomodo per l'idraulico cercar quelle  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















certo che autoparagonarsi le proprie tende a dei canovacci da cestino


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> grazie pure da parte mia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi fate morire dal ridere!

era un mio amico sbirro che mel ha detto! 
anche io sono andata al iper alle otto mezzo a fare la spesa. ma mai visto un figo li! ne di 25 - 30 - 50 o 60 anni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> o io sono un cesso sfigato o al briko (ci vado spesso per lavoro) non ho mai incontrato nessuno interessante.
> Sono troppo presi da viti e minchiatelle varie.
> E' un po' come sperare di cuccare alo stadio
> 
> ...


TOGLI SUBITO QUEL AVATAR!!!

MI STA VENEDO TROPPO FAME.............




GRAZIE.........​


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> eri tu quella stronza?


 

sei andata a fare compere con il tuo maritino Giobbe!

ma Gioppino dove lo avete lasciato????


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sei andata a fare compere con il tuo maritino Giobbe!
> 
> ma Gioppino dove lo avete lasciato????


abbandonato in tangenziale.
strillava troppo
e poi un figlio da sola è dura da mantenere...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Comunque io vi consiglio di rimorchiare su Tradimento.net...


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> abbandonato in tangenziale.
> strillava troppo
> e poi un figlio da sola è dura da mantenere...


 

perché da sola!

non ti passa gli alimenti oscuro???


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque io vi consiglio di rimorchiare su Tradimento.net...


 


























































































poi lo dobbiamo dividere per 38 ....o più???


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

te lo lascio barbona...
e beccati anche sto gioppino che non lo reggo più


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> te lo lascio barbona...
> e beccati anche sto gioppino che non lo reggo più


 
melo lasci?

dai, raccontami che cosa non andava?

qualche diffetto che non conosco?

strano! ieri innamorata innamorata....
...oggi lo regali a me!


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2008)

*e che c'ho scritto giocondo?*

scopritelo da sola....


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

buono!

anche questa e fatta! si vede che lui l'ha lasciata perche ho scoperto che il Gioppino non era suo ma di oscuro...

una in meno sulla lista!  






stiamo lavorando bene, adesso devo solo abbattere altre cento!

la vita e dura!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tende?
> 
> Penso che nessun uomo abbia capito l'utilizzo delle tende.
> 
> ...


Quando son rimasto solo in casa dopo la separazione, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stato togliere tende, tappeti, centrotavola, fruttiere e soprammobili.
Non ho mai capito a cosa servissero queste cose.


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando son rimasto solo in casa dopo la separazione, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stato togliere tende, tappeti, centrotavola, fruttiere e soprammobili.
> Non ho mai capito a cosa servissero queste cose.


a fare polvere....


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> a fare polvere....


È vero.
Ho eliminato anche tutte le piante.
Sono a favore di una decorazione "clean".


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero.
> Ho eliminato anche tutte le piante.
> Sono a favore di una decorazione "clean".


 
pratico .........ma un pò "vuoto"!


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> pratico .........ma un pò "vuoto"!



È vero.
Si vede quando manca "la mano" di una donna in una casa.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quando son rimasto solo in casa dopo la separazione, la prima cosa che ho fatto è stato togliere tende, tappeti, centrotavola, fruttiere e soprammobili.
> Non ho mai capito a cosa servissero queste cose.


tutto ok, tranne le tende, quelle servono a meno che non stai in aperta campagna


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero.
> Si vede quando manca "la mano" di una donna in una casa.


Evvabbè allora... chi la vuole cotta... chi la vuole cruda....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Le tende non servono a niente ma se non ci sono fanno un pò vuoto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... mmm... un pò come gli uomini, quindi...


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero.
> Si vede quando manca "la mano" di una donna in una casa.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> tutto ok, tranne le tende, quelle servono a meno che non stai in aperta campagna


Ho i vetri "stampati", non completamente trasparenti.
Le tende servivano per il sole e per decorare.
A me il sole non dà nessun fastidio.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho i vetri "stampati", non completamente trasparenti.
> Le tende servivano per il sole e per decorare.
> A me il sole non dà nessun fastidio.


nell'unica stanza in cui ho il vetro lavorato anche io non ho tende, ma nelle altre da colore, evita il riflesso sulla tv .... e non mi cuoce la schiena quando sono a tavola


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero.
> Si vede quando manca "la mano" di una donna in una casa.


si dice tocco vecchio porco da antico testamento...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Io odio le tende.

Non so perche' ma le odio... sono polverose e laverle e' un casino...


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io odio le tende.
> 
> Non so perche' ma le odio... sono polverose e laverle e' un casino...


oddio, basta metterle in lavatrice ... se poi le rimetti su un pò umide non devi nemmeno stirarle  

	
	
		
		
	


	













quelle normali eh


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io odio le tende.
> 
> Non so perche' ma le odio... sono polverose e laverle e' un casino...


 
non melo ricordare!

devo tirare giu quelle in sala e lavarle!

poi non parliamo del stirare!

sto male solo al pensiero!


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io odio le tende.
> 
> Non so perche' ma le odio... sono polverose e laverle e' un casino...


dì piuttosto che ti piace farti guardare dai dirimpettai....


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio, basta metterle in lavatrice ... se poi le rimetti su un pò umide non devi nemmeno stirarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il problema e' che per farle asciugare le devo mettere nell'asciugatrice... vengono una schifezza


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dì piuttosto che ti piace farti guardare dai dirimpettai....



Certo come no... ma solo quando accendo la luce rossa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Certo come no... ma solo quando accendo la luce rossa...


sapevo che ti intendevi di economia domestica....


----------



## Nordica (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio, basta metterle in lavatrice ... se poi le rimetti su un pò umide non devi nemmeno stirarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sono enormi, doppie e di lino!

guarda che non e la prima volta!

ciao...........


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sapevo che ti intendevi di economia domestica....



Soprattutto di economia... col mutuo da pagare e l'asilo di Sbarella mi occorre arrotondare lo stipendio


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il problema e' che per farle asciugare le devo mettere nell'asciugatrice... vengono una schifezza


non farle asciugare del tutto, poi le metti su e con il peso si autostirano ... e se proprio resta qualche piega da montate dai una passata di vapore


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Soprattutto di economia... col mutuo da pagare e l'asilo di Sbarella mi occorre arrotondare lo stipendio


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> oddio, basta metterle in lavatrice ... se poi le rimetti su un pò umide non devi nemmeno stirarle
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ninna ha detto:


> ma sono enormi, doppie e di lino!
> 
> guarda che non e la prima volta!
> 
> ciao...........


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

...


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Agosto 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> ...


----------



## La Lupa (27 Agosto 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


>


Sai com'è... la lingua delle volte...


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

Ho visto adesso che mia moglie ha rimesso le tende davanti a una finestra durante un periodo che ero fuori casa.
Son tre mesi che sono lì ma le ho notate solo adesso.
Dopo le tolgo. È una questione di principio.


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si dice tocco vecchio porco da antico testamento...



Scusassero il mio italiano precario.


----------



## Old Italia1 (27 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Scusassero il mio italiano precario.


si esprima in aramaico allora, tanto non sarà peggio di tanti altri che scrivono in italiano


----------



## Old giobbe (27 Agosto 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> si esprima in aramaico allora, tanto non sarà peggio di tanti altri che scrivono in italiano



Ho notevoli difficoltà con l'aramaico, meglio continuare con l'italiano precario.
Porta pazienza.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Agosto 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho notevoli difficoltà con l'aramaico, meglio continuare con l'italiano precario.
> Porta pazienza.


e se lo dici tu....


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Alle superiori , c' era un compagno noto masturbatore e l' avevamo soprannominato Brico ( intendendo " fatelo da voi . . . . . . ." )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Alle superiori , c' era un compagno noto masturbatore e l' avevamo soprannominato Brico ( intendendo " fatelo da voi . . . . . . ." )


Dici che i frequentatori liberi hanno questa preferenza


----------



## Old Addos (28 Agosto 2008)

*per Persa / Ritrovata*

Certo , è gente in difficoltà , a cui si deve " dare una mano " ( capito mi hai . . . . . . . )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Addos ha detto:


> Certo , è gente in difficoltà , a cui si deve " dare una mano " ( capito mi hai . . . . . . . )


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2008)

*???*



giobbe ha detto:


> Ho visto adesso che mia moglie ha rimesso le tende davanti a una finestra durante un periodo che ero fuori casa.
> Son tre mesi che sono lì ma le ho notate solo adesso.
> Dopo le tolgo. È una questione di principio.


Direi che é una questione di disattenzione!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Magari ti poteva far sorgere qualche pensierino.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

da me in alcune librerie ci si siede e si legge finchè si vuole.
C'è pure la caffeteria...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> da me in alcune librerie ci si siede e si legge finchè si vuole.
> C'è pure la caffeteria...


Sì e tre anni fa uno (carino!!!) ci aveva pure provato ...ma io ...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì e tre anni fa uno (carino!!!) ci aveva pure provato ...ma io ...


vedi!?!?!?!?
quante ne so!
(la realtà è che ho una libreria così sotto casa invece il brico è lontanuccio.....)

 NB consiglio anche negozi di elettronica tipo mediaworld o altri di bricolage come leroy merlin!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vedi!?!?!?!?
> quante ne so!
> (la realtà è che ho una libreria così sotto casa invece il brico è lontanuccio.....)
> 
> NB consiglio anche negozi di elettronica tipo mediaworld o altri di bricolage come leroy merlin!


Mediaworld  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  coppie, famiglie, padri figli, età media bassa...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mediaworld
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah! Giotto? sembra più classico come nome......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ah! Giotto? sembra più classico come nome......


Giotto??? Cos'è?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Giotto??? Cos'è?


tipo mediaworld, ma più classico.
Prova su internet non so se c'è anche in the matrix!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tipo mediaworld, ma più classico.
> Prova su internet non so se c'è anche in the matrix!!!


In Matrix forse a Nebbiopoli no.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Agosto 2008)

cavoletti!!!


----------

